# where can I get 6 shirts printed with about 8 colors?



## lexnfx (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey guys!

Anybody know where I can get 6 shirts printed with about 8 colors. I am sponsoring a fighter and I only want 6 shirts for the fighter and his corner. I live in the Chicago land area however, anywhere is fine with me. I spoke to my current printer and they said they can print only up to two colors for the low quantity of shirts. 

Thanks!


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Printing*

those will be some very pricey shirts , I would say have them printed DTG .


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Printing*

I would say DTG also. If the design is really simple just a bunch of colors you could maybe get away with vinyl.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out the DTG section of PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## lexnfx (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## atomicaxe (Sep 23, 2013)

If you have about a couple weeks ... look for a printer that can do a solvent printed heat transfer .... it would keep costs down and you can print unlimited colors with a limited run of shirts.


----------



## BlueCottonLeann (Nov 12, 2012)

We can absolutely do it for you. Depending on the style of shirt you want to provide to your fighter and the corner, here's some sample pricing.

Six Fruit 3930 Heavy Cotton in any color with a front and back print (unlimited colors) would be $22.24 each. We always offer free UPS Ground shipping! Come see us! White shirts are slightly cheaper.

Email me at leann(at)bluecotton.com if you'd like a discount code.

Leann


----------

